# 7up & Pepsi....Go Large!



## iggyworf (Apr 19, 2018)

I recently got these 4 large beauties. I don't come across these ones hardly ever. Not sure if that means they are rare. I wouldn't call them that but harder to find.
7up 'dot logo' 2 liter or 67.6 oz. The green glass one has a clear plastic wrap on it with the 'ACL' printed on it. I have seen a couple other larger sizes with this but not sure if any smaller oz sizes had that on it. The other one 'Sugar Free' has got the foam wrap on it. Not in great condition but still very presentable. Both from 1978.

Also 2 64 oz 'Sugar Free' Diet Pepsi's with foam wrap in good condition. Both from 1976.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 19, 2018)

Iggywolf, I know of a 70's dump north of Mt Clemens that had some 64 oz bottles in it. I left them behind. But if you ever wanta go let me know. I'll take you. LEON.


----------



## Canadacan (Apr 19, 2018)

Great bottles!...I personally am growing fond of these 70's and 80's bottles! I'm not sure if we had the foam wrapped bottles in large size up here in Canada that early, we did have the little 170ml, 300ml and 500ml in foam wrapper in the mid 80's to early 90's.
Those Pepsi's are real cool.


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanx Leon. I am back to work now so time is limited. But I will keep that in mind. Canadacan, thanx. Yes I too have grown to like all the different styles from the 70's & 80's for quite some time now. I really like the larger oz sizes although they take up more space.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Apr 20, 2018)

You outbid me on the 7up bottles, Iggy. Glad you got them though.
They are interesting bottles for sure. Didnt know the green one was plastic wrapped. 
I like the larger bottles. So many of those foam wrapped ones seem to have been destroyed. 

I recently got one of these 64 oz bottles. The neck and top isnt quite as large as the 67.6 oz bottles.


----------



## Jbeas31 (Apr 20, 2018)

Wonkapete had some nice larger paper and foam labels back in 2009...

https://www.antique-bottles.net/showthread.php?256443-A-few-7up-throwaways


----------



## RCO (Apr 20, 2018)

Canadacan said:


> Great bottles!...I personally am growing fond of these 70's and 80's bottles! I'm not sure if we had the foam wrapped bottles in large size up here in Canada that early, we did have the little 170ml, 300ml and 500ml in foam wrapper in the mid 80's to early 90's.
> Those Pepsi's are real cool.



 recall finding a broken pepsi bottle that looked like the one in the picture a couple years ago but I can't recall what size it was for ( but definitely bigger than a stubby bottle ) and for sure from the 70's or 80's . remember thinking I hadn't seen it before and that it seemed odd but it was broken and didn't take a picture so difficult to determine what size it was now


note by similar the pepsi bottle had a blue and white logo and for regular pepsi , large glass bottle with a foam label but too badly broken to determine size


----------



## iggyworf (Apr 20, 2018)

Jbeas31, didn't know it was you. Thanx. I might have not gone that high if my girlfriend didn't say she would pay for them as an early b-day gift. But still might have. If I did not get them it would have been cool to know that you got them. I have a couple like Wonkapete has. I really like the 64 oz in his third pic.

Thanx RCO!


----------



## Jbeas31 (Apr 23, 2018)

It's all good Iggy. I like the third pic bottle as well. The 48oz on the left in the second pic would be my next choice. Who am I kidding, I want one of each.


----------

